# opening day success



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

took my dog to Delaware this morning, got these 2 by 9:00am only worked 1 field, only took 2 shots!!!!! great morning with my hunting partner "pepper"


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Not bad! Looks like my old GSP...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

good work! nice looking dog.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Me and my old GSP got our limit in PA opening day as well. Took more than 2 shots though. I flat out missed the first bird. Made up for it on the next two!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Does Pepper net them as they fall? Sorry, couldn't resist. Nice teamwork on the birds!


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

Had about the same success. Went out for myself about 9. Home by 10. Had a few fancy points














And a couple of spent shells. 







Went back out to assist a buddy in the afternoon and he shot his two also. I have heard rumors of them cutting back the stocking program next year. If so I guess I will just chock that up to another slick move by the state.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

picked up two thanks to a good tip from Clayton. Made the wrong gamble for the first push


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

jray said:


> picked up two thanks to a good tip from Clayton. Made the wrong gamble for the first push


glad to hear you got some!!!! how many did you flush out of there????


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

one flush was too far then jumped 5 at once but i could only see the one i shot. Total 8 or 9 it was loaded.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

jray said:


> one flush was too far then jumped 5 at once but i could only see the one i shot. Total 8 or 9 it was loaded.


nice!!!!! you going back any time this week???? i may do a evening hunt after work one day???? if i do, i'll p.m. you, and let you know.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

They do a good job on the releases in Delaware, I got my first one there as a kid. I'm thinking of going up there Saturday perhaps, or Tuesday evening.

OR both.

Sucks someone beat me to the net joke....


----------

